# probleme installation ubuntu 5.10 sur mac g3, probleme au boot (yaboot)



## pipolas (10 Août 2006)

Bonjour &#224; tous  

Volia, je viens de r&#233;cup&#233;rer un mac g3, et je voudrais mettre sur linux (ubuntu plus pr&#233;cisement). 
j'ai donc t&#233;l&#233;charger la version 6.06, mais qui ne marche pas  
j'avais un probleme avec yaboot (can't allocate initial device-tree chunk.) 
Des personnes ayant eu le meme probleme l'on r&#233;solu en installant la breezy. 
mais la, j'ai encore un probleme au niveau de yaboot  
il reste bloqu&#233; a "please wait, loading kernel".
j'ai &#233;ssay&#233; plusieurs fois de le r&#233;install&#233; (normal et mode serveur) mais rien n'y fait. 
que faire... 

ps: j'ai entendu dire que cela pouvait mieux marcher avec ubuntu hoary, mais impossible de la trouver (c'est une distribution ubuntu)

merci beaucoup


----------



## Bilbo (11 Août 2006)

C'est quoi comme G3, un vert ou un beige ? Parce que si c'est un beige, faut peut-être mieux se fatiguer avec BootX. Plus de détails par ici.

À+


----------



## pipolas (11 Août 2006)

un g3 vert


----------



## Bilbo (11 Août 2006)

pipolas a dit:
			
		

> un g3 vert


Bon alors c'est bien yaboot le bootloader. Du coup, je ne vois pas d'où vient ton problème. Désolé.

À+


----------

